# Refurbishing a Char Griller



## mill4023 (May 3, 2010)

I just bought a used Char Griller with the side firebox, it's in need of a little fixing up, and I thought you guys might be able to help.
It's pretty solid, but the wood is weathered and there is rust on the cooking grates, and on the inside and outside of the main chamber and firebox.

What is the best way to get this thing cleaned up and ready to go?
I was planning to use a wire brush or sandpaper on the outside, followed by a fresh coat of grill paint. Is this ok?

What is the best way to get the rust off the cast iron grates?

What about the rust on the inside of the main chamber and firebox? Wire brush? Something else? Can the inside be painted? If not, how do I protect it after the rust has been removed?

Any advice is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## coyote-1 (May 3, 2010)

I hope you got it for $40 bucks or less. With that amount of work, a new one (which goes for less than $200) might have been the better choice.

Anyway....  the cast-iron needs to be soaked in water for an hour or so. Then immediately, without drying, ***take a motorized wire brush to it. When you're sure you've gotten off as much rust as you can, give it a quick rinse and pat dry with a towel.

Then apply Crisco liberally, rub it in good. Then put it on the grill at medium heat, around 250 or so. Let it season for two hours.

Then repeat from ***. Twice trhorugh the process should leave your grills clean enough to use.


----------



## mill4023 (May 3, 2010)

I got it for exactly $40. I've got more spare time than spare cash at the moment, so I figured for $40, a can of paint, and a couple hours of work, I'd have a pretty good unit to get my start with smoking and charcoal grilling.

Should I use anything on the grates to clean the grease off before soaking them? Grill cleaner? Something else?

How about the inside of the firebox and cooking chamber? Can that be painted? Or should it be seasoned instead?


----------



## hdsmoke (May 3, 2010)

Good advice on the cast iron grates...i usually dry mine completely before coating with grease...maybe i shouldnt i dont know.  

As far as the smoke chamber and SFB get that wire wheel out and go to town.  As long as its not rusted through you should be able to get it good enough to use.  Sand blasting would be another option outside as well as inside...just be careful you dont go through it.  Once you get most of the rust off i would paint the whole thing in hi temp paint on the outside.  Then get a small fire going to cure the paint.  once you get a good cure baked on spray down the whole thing with Pam (outside and in) and then get another small fire going to season the inside of the grill.  Dont paint the inside.  The oil will season into the metal and prevent more rust.  The more you use it the more it will season and soon you will have a nice coating inside the smoke chamber.  Any paint will burn off inside the SFB anyway, so just go the Pam route on it too.  My paint peeled off the outside and i just keep it oiled with Pam and stored inside and have no rust yet.


----------



## olewarthog (May 3, 2010)

That's some good advice. An alternative to PAM is to get a elcheapo spray bottle from the garden center at Wallyworld & use regular cooking oil. I line the bottom of my CG with extra heavy duty foil.  Makes cleanup a lot easier, I also spray the grates & the inside of the hood with a light coat of oil after each cook.


----------

